# SUSI - Documents Needed



## Quantas (8 Jun 2014)

Hi,  my DD received her description of documents ended from SUSI last week. They are looking for Evidence of Legal Guardianship? Can anyone shed any light what this is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantas (8 Jun 2014)

I'll give them a ring tomorrow, we've no court papers. Her dad & I are married so I've no idea what they're looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

